# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Anadrol vs. Dbol

## spound

The Great Oral Debate: Anadrol vs. Dianabol 
By Gavin Kane

For many years, a great debate has raged over which oral is superior for mass gains, and two of them have stood the test of time; dianabol and anadrol. The debate has continued, arguing which of the two is superior, yet no conclusive evidence has proven one better than the other. People respond to each one differently, some swearing by dbol and some swearing by anadrol. Before we declare one the winner, I am going to go over a bit of history and chemical structure on both products. 

Anadrol (oxymetholone) was first made available in the 1960s by Syntex. It is very effective at increasing red blood cell production and was promising for treating severe cases of anemia. With the advent of newer and more advanced drugs such as Erythropoietin, which have less androgenic side effects, Anadrol was discontinued. New studies in AIDS/HIV patients revealed Anadrol was particularly effective at reducing wasting symptoms so it was re-released in the late 1990s. 

Oxymetholone is a derivative of dihydrotestosterone, which in theory means it should not convert to estrogen. Since it does not aromatize but still causes gynecomastia in some users, there are other pathways by which it converts. After looking at studies on AIDS patients, I found that it may convert by actively activating the estrogen receptor, so this is a product that would need an anti-estrogen such as Nolvadex . 

Dianabol (methandrostenolone ) was first made in 1956 by John Zieglar of Ciba fame. Dianabol has been one of the most popular oral steroids of all time, exploding in popularity in the 1970s with bodybuilders and football players and expanding into all avenues of athletics during the 1980s. It somewhat waned during the 1990s with the steroid control act, but was hot again in the early 2000s with reproduction in mass quantities by Mexican labs and underground labs.
Methandrostenolone is a derivative of testosterone and hence will convert to estrogen. Gyno will be a concern for sure, in almost all users, whereas only less than 25% have problems with Anadrol. Again water retention will be a problem, usually due to the estrogenic properties. 

Both products will have similar androgenic side effects, which include; acne, water retention, oily skin, male pattern baldness, and increased body hair growth. Both drugs are c17 alpha alkylated, therefore liver protection will be necessary, especially when combining the two. 

So we come to the premise of this article, Anadrol vs. Dianabol. Why, the great debate over which product to take? They work on different pathways, have similar side effects you will have to combat, and both are liver toxic. So why is there a debate over which is better and which one should you take? Well, as I stated earlier, different people have different responses to each product. Many people, including myself, find high doses of Anadrol to be too much to handle in trade of the results you get. With this product, I have an extreme loss of appetite, massive water retention, and overall aches and pains and headaches.

On the other hand, when I take Dianabol, I get a general sense of well-being, good but not great size gains, and the ability to keep eating. It sounds like I should keep taking Dianabol and drop the Anadrol, right? Wrong. I get massive male pattern baldness from Dianabol, which I do not experience from Anadrol. I have an increase in blood pressure levels at doses that are high enough to match my gains from Anadrol, and I have to shorten my cycles because of the massive dosages I take to get good gains. So in all, I get some side effects from each that I would like to avoid, while still retaining the great benefits that I can only get from each product.

Anadrol is well known for its ability to cause massive size and strength increases, and as we all know, a stronger muscle has to become a bigger muscle with enough calories to feed it. Dianabol gives me large, quality muscle gains without as much water retention as Anadrol. So what is the compromise? Do I take one during one cycle and then the other product during my next cycle?

The answer is no to both. There is no need to short change yourself gains in either department when you can have your cake and eat it too. I am not alone in my assessments of both products. Most guys have similar issues of massive water retention, headaches and loss of appetite with Anadrol, and MPB and fewer gains with Dianabol comparatively. So, the best thing we can do is decrease our dosages of both products to cut down on side-effects and take them at the same time to increase the benefits.

My recommendation is to take both products in lower dosages but for longer periods of time. Dianabol has been found to work much better for quality gains when taken in lower dosages but for longer periods of time. High doses have severe side effects in some users, a loss of all gains with cessation of the product because of the short cycle (4-6 weeks) and most of the aforementioned side-effects.

Your dosages will be cycle history dependent but when I was at the peak of my career, I was taking cycles of 200mg Dianabol for 6 weeks per cycle, or 250-300mg Anadrol per 6 week cycle. In later cycles when I decided to combine the two products together, I was able to drop my Dianabol use to 50mg per day, and my Anadrol use to 100mg per day and because of the synergistic effect of the two products combined, the effect was similar to high doses of each but with none of the sides. There is something very synergistic when taking these two products together with just a simple cycle of testosterone and deca -durabolin . 

I would run my Anadrol cycles for 8 weeks at that dose and my Dianabol cycles for 10 weeks at that low dose with no liver toxic effects as proven by my quarterly blood tests. I did not have to take liver protectants, but I recommend them for most users. I no longer had to watch my blood pressure, my water retention was minimal compared to earlier cycles, and I was able to continue eating massive amounts of food because I did not experience appetite loss from a massive dose of Anadrol.

I highly recommend on your next bulking cycle you try the following: A base cycle of test and deca, add in the Anadrol and Dianabol mix, and some Nolvadex. You will be able to control your water retention, liver toxicity, and other side effects by controlling your dosages. Your doses will vary from mine, but just adjust accordingly and run them for longer periods of time. You will be amazed at the simplicity of this cycle and yet the synergy is un-describable. Your gains will be far better than you have ever had when taking each product alone, your side effects will be less than if you were to take either product in higher doses, thanks to the different biochemical pathways. Everyone already knows that test and anadrol, and deca and dbol are very synergistic. Now combine all four in a cycle and watch yourself just blow up.

----------


## STEROIDZZ

Thanks for the information lol... dbol over anadrol ....

----------


## spound

NOTE: This article was written by a highly respected member over at professional muscle that goes by the handle "almost pro". He was a top amateur competitor and knows his shit, but all you newbs and even mid-level guys need to realize that those doses should not pertain to everyone, the doses listed in the article above are EXTREMELY high and should not be messed with by probably 99% of this board. Keep it moderate, the whole point of the article is the synergistic effects of these two VERY POWERFUL orals. Not the doses....

----------


## AllGearedUp

abombs 4 life. I did my 4 week kickstart. gained 13 lbs. Minimal acne. No bad sides. Felt friggin huge and strong. Been off a week and dropped 2lbs. Never tried dbol , and now I dont have a reason 2. Sticky this so we dont have to see this question posed again

----------


## STEROIDZZ

nice picture allgeared up... woudlnt you say anadrol has much more sides then dbol ... from research ?

----------


## spound

> abombs 4 life. I did my 4 week kickstart. gained 13 lbs. Minimal acne. No bad sides. Felt friggin huge and strong. Been off a week and dropped 2lbs. Never tried dbol, and now I dont have a reason 2. Sticky this so we dont have to see this question posed again


No bro...read all the way through....the point of the article is pointing out the synergistic effects that can take place when taking these two orals TOGETHER in unison!!!

----------


## tonytone

i like dbol , but never tried a-bombs...next bulking cycle i will combine them and see what happens

----------


## AllGearedUp

FOr the record. I did read it all the way through.

----------


## spound

> FOr the record. I did read it all the way through.


cool, I jsut didnt want ppl to overlook the thread thinking "ohhh ive read these informational articles on a50 and dbol a million times"...i shoulda title it differently

----------


## AllGearedUp

I was just thinking itd be some good info. I know many have thaught about combining the two, but get flamed cause everyone says its "bad".

----------


## fLgAtOr

Thanks for the info...This might give me an excuse to try Abombs then.

----------


## DarKOmeN

"Great Read" :Evil2:

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Very interesting read. I have experienced bad sides from both drugs in moderate dosages. I'm now considering running low dose of both for next bulk. I will def give it some thought anyway. Good post!

----------


## elitetky

the info gave just what i though but i didnt know that combine anabol and anadrol together will lesser the side effects as well as lesser the liver toxic , i run test e and deca with anabol and i got bitch tits after week 6 nolva its of no use , and i have also seen guys running both them together really massvise but the head was freaking huge its like causing too much water at the head , and the sides are nasty stuff i got acnes with anabol and worst of all anadrol its crap . by all means this artical its great info you can try it if u dare to risk it !

----------


## LatinoPR

Thank's Bro, exelent info !!!!!!!
I did 2 cycles with Anadrol for the first 4 weeks to "kik"but the acne on the 2nd week is horrible.Now for my next cycle i going to run D-bol for the first 4 to 5 weeks @ 50/day,well see how acne afect my skin.




LPR ...dermatology.

----------


## elitetky

LatinoPR it will be almost the same side effect . maybe alittle abit less oily then anadrol but u will still get the acnes shit trust me bro if u r prone then you will make it worst i have drop orals you dont need them!

----------


## 1buffsob

> cool, I jsut didnt want ppl to overlook the thread thinking "ohhh ive read these informational articles on a50 and dbol a million times"...i shoulda title it differently


Great post Spound. Have you tried both of these compounds together?

----------


## graeme87

Bump (I know this is an old thread but I have never saw it before and thought it was a good read)

----------


## Stumbo

> Bump (I know this is an old thread but I have never saw it before and thought it was a good read)


Lol, its like 4 days old bro...

Good read though! 

Every cycle i tell myself im going to stack the two compounds, but i never do....

----------


## DIESELPWR

i stick to anadrol myself.. never tried dbol

----------


## spoolinawdtsi

I'm new to all of this but my 1st cycle I took 1 cc deca an test e once a week an 1 cc test propinate twice a week. The Pro ran out around 30 days then my friend told me to finish up the rest of my cycle with Liquid androl an debol. I'm 6'5 212 starting out an got up too 238, great gains but i had a lot of cramps during work outs. I've been off since june 26 an dropped down to 225 but holding!!! The acne ****in sucks hit me bout month after being off!

----------


## italianplayboy09

i plan on running anadrol for my cycle, hopefully i dont break out too bad

----------


## jamcity

So if I understand right, for a beginner to orals would 3 5 mg of dbol and 75 mg of anadrol be an appropriate dossage when using them together? I mean the article was written by an obvious seasond vet who is using an obviously larger dosage than what someone who is new to orals would.... right?

----------


## Buster Brown

This is an ancient thread bro and I would never encourage the use of two orals together. To answer your question......if the two compounds were dosed properly then dbol @ 20 mgs a day OR drol @ 50 mgs a day are good jumping off points.

----------


## Booz

From 2006-2014 
Now 2014 to 2022………
Closed!

----------


## kelkel

> From 2006-2014 
> Now 2014 to 2022………
> Closed!



Prick......

----------

